# What kind of language is and is not appropriate in the pulpit?



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Mar 26, 2009)

What kind of language is and is not appropriate in the pulpit? This debate has recently intensified in the wake of a sermon preached by Phil Johnson entitled "Sound Doctrine; Sound Words” or ("On the Pornification of the Pulpit") in which he implicated Driscoll as one of a number of pastors who abuses the pulpit by using “unsound words.” Phil’s sermon has received both praise and criticism. 

Because of the influence each of these men have among Reformed churches and the importance of the issue over which they differ, I posted a brief summary on the RBS Tabletalk blog that includes links to sermons preached both by Johnson and also by Driscoll, which provide different perspectives on the subject. More importantly, I included a link to a review by Jonathan Christman, a graduate of Southern Baptist Theological Seminary and currently a pastoral assistant at Heritage Baptist Church, which attempts to offer an even-handed and charitable assessment of the controversy. Since I posted my summary, Jonathan has added several installments. I think Jonathan’s posts are helpful in that they provide a careful account of the facts (without judging motives), discourage gossip, and help readers to be informed and think biblically about the subject.

This topic may not be of interest for everyone. But for those interested, I’m pasting links below that will bypass the RBS Tabletalk summary and take you directly to the posts on Jonathan’s weblog:

*Phil Johnson vs. Mark Driscoll, Part I - A Brief History
Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part II - Driscoll's Silence
Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part III - Driscoll's Past Responses to Critics
Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part IV - Paul Tripp on the Use of Words
Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part V - Can Driscoll Receive Correction?* 
*Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part VI - Driscoll Honors His Critic*
*Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part VII - Phil Johnson’s Personal Letter to Mark Driscoll*
*Phil Johnson and Mark Driscoll, Part VIII - Mark Driscoll Responds to Phil Johnson (video)*

Your servant,


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

Dr. Bob Gonzales said:


> What kind of language is and is not appropriate in the pulpit?



For starters, I think it depends on where/when that pulpit is.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 26, 2009)

> Westminster Larger Catechism
> 
> Q. 113. What are the sins forbidden in the third commandment?
> 
> A. The sins forbidden in the third commandment are, the not using of God’s name as is required;[579] and the abuse of it in an ignorant,[580] vain,[581] irreverent, profane,[582] superstitious[583] or wicked mentioning or otherwise using his titles, attributes,[584] ordinances,[585] or works,[586] by blasphemy,[587] perjury;[588] all sinful cursings,[589] oaths,[590] vows,[591] and lots;[592] violating of our oaths and vows, if lawful;[593] and fulfilling them, if of things unlawful;[594] murmuring and quarrelling at,[595] curious prying into,[596] and misapplying of God’s decrees[597] and providences;[598] misinterpreting,[599] misapplying,[600] or any way perverting the Word, or any part of it;[601] to profane jests,[602] curious or unprofitable questions, vain janglings, or the maintaining of false doctrines;[603] abusing it, the creatures, or anything contained under the name of God, to charms,[604] or sinful lusts and practices;[605] the maligning,[606] scorning,[607] reviling,[608] or any wise opposing of God’s truth, grace, and ways;[609] making profession of religion in hypocrisy, or for sinister ends;[610] being ashamed of it,[611] or a shame to it, by unconformable,[612] unwise,[613] unfruitful,[614] and offensive walking,[615] or backsliding from it.[616].



Scripture proofs, going on to 7 pages, omitted here for sake of space


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

I've never heard him preach, but I hear he curses while preaching. If that is correct, I just don't see the point. Is he trying to add emphasis....wake people up....shake people...etc? Well, sorry that won't wake or shake people up to justification or sanctification....only God can do that and He doesn't need bad language spoken in order to do it He only His wants His language spoken.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I hear he curses while preaching.



This gets repeated a lot. I'm not sure if it's true, though I've heard he has admitted to crossing a line earlier in his ministry and has matured. We probably need a definition of "curse" if we're going to agree if he is actually cursing from the pulpit. I don't think he is.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been blasted by self righteous people for using the word ****. My reply is to go home and rip it out of your KJV because it is in there in the same way I just used it.


----------



## Tripel (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I've been blasted by self righteous people for using the word ****.



How is that pronounced, exactly?


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2009)

Tripel said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I've been blasted by self righteous people for using the word ****.
> ...



I was electronically censored for using Strong's OT #7890 or #8366 as printed in English


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2009)

I believe the language used in the pulpit is intended to be either a language the listeners are familiar with or to be interpreted for their edification.


----------



## jambo (Mar 26, 2009)

Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned as it were by salt, so that you may know how you should respond to each person. (Col 4.2)

Let no unwholesome word proceed from you mouth, but only such a word as is good for edification according to the need of the moment, that it may give grace to those who hear. (Eph 4.29)


----------



## steven-nemes (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I've been blasted by self righteous people for using the word ****. My reply is to go home and rip it out of your KJV because it is in there in the same way I just used it.



I am curious as to the content behind that concealed mass of asterisks...


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



Strong's OT #7890 or #8366 

That settles it, from the pulpit, we should begin using numbers just to be on the safe side.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

Mexican


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 26, 2009)

I found this somewhere in the past and think it is marvelous.

*A Moral Checkup for Your Mouth*




> *A Moral Checkup for Your Mouth*
> 
> *By Dr. Greg Bahnsen*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2009)

I just find it strange how some prejudices develop in the Church regarding language. Some words are offensive to people because of the way society misuses them rather than their use in scripture.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2009)

@PuritanCovenanter: Marvelous, perhaps, but also VERY long. Consider replacing with a link, maybe?

@Rich: Language changes. It's why we have new translations.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I just find it strange how some prejudices develop in the Church regarding language. Some words are offensive to people because of the way society misuses them rather than their use in scripture.



However, you cannot rightly claim that Mark is using them because of finding them in Scripture; he uses them exactly as a way by which to connect to a society that also misuses them. 

I wish people would stop trying to defend him on that point. Someone just needs to tell Dude what his parents should have told him growing up, and then we can all move on to being engaged in more productive things.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 26, 2009)

> however, you cannot rightly claim that mark is using them because of finding them in scripture; he uses them exactly as a way by which to connect to a society that also misuses them.
> 
> *i wish people would stop trying to defend him on that point. Someone just needs to tell dude what his parents should have told him growing up, and then we can all move on to being engaged in more productive things. *



*t h a n k y o u!*


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



I can't believe you said that!


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 27, 2009)

Skyler said:


> @PuritanCovenanter: Marvelous, perhaps, but also VERY long. Consider replacing with a link, maybe?
> 
> @Rich: Language changes. It's why we have new translations.



Point accepted brother, but sometimes we have to go back to the old English to get the punch across that the politically correct, desensitized, new English translations don't offer.


----------



## E Nomine (Mar 27, 2009)

Skyler's avatar cracks me up because I clicked on this thread to post "Klingon."


----------

